# Truck overturns Tree trimmer dies



## stihlatit (Jan 3, 2006)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/lo...ec21,1,5344109.story?coll=bal-local-headlines

A tree trimmer was killed and two others injured yesterday when a truck they were working from overturned on the shoulder of the Beltway near Interstate 95 in Rosedale, police said. 

That section of the Beltway's outer loop was closed for more than four hours, backing up traffic for several miles and clogging nearby roads. 

The accident occurred about 9:30 a.m., when the three men were positioning a 1999 GMC log truck with an extended lift for a tree-trimming detail, police said. 

Dennis Sines, 32, of Grantsville was killed when the truck overturned, trapping him between the truck and the guardrail, police said. Harold Blizzard, 42, of Harmon, W.Va., who was in the truck's bucket when it overturned, was flown to Maryland Shock Trauma Center with serious injuries, police said. Lester Isner, 61, of Cumberland was taken to Johns Hopkins Bayview Medical Center with injuries that were not life-threatening after being thrown from the vehicle, police said. 

The truck was towed away to be inspected by the State Police Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Division. After interviewing a co-worker of the three men, investigators believe that remote hydraulics, which control the bucket, malfunctioned, police said. Officials with Maryland Occupational Safety and Health will conduct a separate investigation.


----------

